
Show HN: BookmarkOS – an online desktop for keeping your bookmarks organized - TenJack
https://bookmarkos.com/
======
TenJack
Hi Hacker News, BookmarkOS is an online desktop for organizing, sorting, and
browsing your bookmarks. Quick origin, I eventually gave up trying to keep my
Chrome bookmarks organized and started dragging urls to my desktop and
discovered that using a GUI is a great way to manage bookmarks.

For example, can't find a bookmark you opened last week? Click 'View all' and
sort by last opened. Also, for me, it's easier to find a bookmark by
visualizing where it is versus having to guess with search or tags. And
browsing my bookmarks on BookmarkOS is a new habit that I never did before.
I'd love to hear your thoughts and feedback on the site. Also, the site is
currently on Product Hunt!

Cheers, Dave

------
apjana
+1. I wrote a poor man's cmdline bookmark manager myself - Buku
([https://github.com/jarun/Buku](https://github.com/jarun/Buku)).

~~~
TenJack
Cool! It would be awesome if you could have the SQLite3 database file backed
up somehow

~~~
apjana
personally I use Dropbox for that.

~~~
TenJack
Is the backup automated?

~~~
apjana
As long as you are using Dropbox you can create a symbolic link to the
original DB file.

~~~
TenJack
Oh, cool!

------
nerdgasm0
... Or you could use the excellent Bookmark Manager for Chrome, by Google:
[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/bookmark-
manager/g...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/bookmark-
manager/gmlllbghnfkpflemihljekbapjopfjik?hl=en)

~~~
hotcool
Or you could support an independent developer for what looks like a superior
solution.

------
cyansmoker
Very nice. I am considering giving it a serious try _but_ an important
"feature" to me is the ability to export bookmarks in order to avoid vendor
lock-in. Any plans for that?

~~~
TenJack
Export is important. You can do that now in Settings.

~~~
cyansmoker
Cheers!

------
hamsternipples
nice! it would be really cool if I could not only save the url, but the
content of the page as well. I say that because I've saved many sites to disk
because links break and mirroring those between machines is annoying.

~~~
TenJack
Thanks for the feedback! This will likely end up a Pro feature in the future
with the ability to search the page content as well.

------
kelt
Looking great! Fits my needs!

Although $6 (for now) isn't much but I'm a little afraid you might go out of
business? You have long term plans to keep this running?

~~~
TenJack
I'll never go out of business. I'm a full stack web dev, so it doesn't cost me
much to keep it running. Plus, I really want this site for myself, so I'll
never let it go away!

------
explorigin
I'd pay money if there was browser sync. Looks nice though.

~~~
TenJack
Can you please specify what exact thing would make you want to keep using
bookmarks in your browser? Is it the convenience of the browser save that you
like?

~~~
hotcool
Take these _" I'd buy if..."_ comments with a grain of salt. Some people are
simply not interested yet will grasp at any excuse not to buy.

Congratulations on making this fantastic app!

~~~
TenJack
Thanks for the support!

